# Styles of Homeschooling



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

In trying to learn more about various styles of homeschooling, I came across this site which has a brief description of most every style. 
http://www.home-school-curriculum-advisor.com/home-schooling-method.html

Which style do you do? What do you like and dislike? Do you have a site that you would like to recommend for someone trying to learn all they can about the subject? 
Thank you.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That's a very interesting break down of information. We are a cross between Eclectic and Relaxed/unschooling. We expose the kids to lots of things, concentrate on the basics of reading, writing, and math, and hope in the future to allow them direction to follow a personal interest (unit study approach) as much as they see fit.

They _will _learn if we provide them tools with which to do so. 

THanks for sharing that site with us!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

We fall more in the Eclectic - use a curriculum for math, study history chronologically using many resources, use a few items for grammar and writing but do most of our writing based on other subjects we are studying, don't use a science curriculum until jr high and high school and elementary science varies from unit studies, self directed learning and current interests. 
Dawn


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, since I used a unit approach as a public school teacher (I've only taught in country schools), I also use a unit approach as a home school teacher. 
Probably for the same reasons, actually. It's perfect for a multi-age classroom.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

classical with some leaning in the direction of Charlotte Mason.

Cindyc.


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

We use literature-based & I'm a BIG TIME Sonlight advocate. I love books & so do my kids. We're trying lapbooking this year & my oldest is a natural notebooker. We tend be pretty relaxed & I'm having to force myself into a stricter schedule now that my dd is in jr. high. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

Eclectic here. We use curriculum for all subjects - but from all different sources.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I am using SOS for my 9th grader and curriculum from different sources (my brain mainly) for my 4yr old and 2.5 yr old.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

We use a combination, though it's mostly Catholic and classical. Maybe eclectic/classical? We use some Seton, and a lot of Mother of Divine Grace. Both are wonderful. We also use Math-u-See, and like it pretty well. We try to stick with books that our family can use with all of our children, although with some subjects like handwriting workbooks make more sense. I loathe Saxon math... A good website for homeschooling is run by hslda, the homeschool legal defense association. Lots of helpful info.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone  I am least familiar with classical and literature based homeschooling. Will have to read up more on those when I get a chance.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I am a little bit of everything, so Eclectic. We are literature based for History and reading, we use textbooks for math and LA, we are classical in sequence (follow WTM for ideas), and Charlotte Mason in feel. We have used Unit Studies and Notebooking. I will use anything that works to get my children the best education I can. The only thing I am NOT is an unschooler.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Charlotte Mason all the way


----------

